# Logitech G13 Advanced Gamerboard - Test



## Mudhenfighter (8. Januar 2009)

Logitech G13 Advanced Gameboard Test


Hallo an alle! Bin neu hier und wollt mal ein(en) Review/Test zu dem neuen "Spiel-Zeug" von Logitech, dem G13, machen!

Einleitung:

Bin ein leidenschafftlicher COD4 zocker und besitze schon seit geraumer Zeit das n52te von Belkin. Es ist ebenfalls ein Gamer Pad für die linke Hand!

Doch als ich von dem Logitech G13 erfuhr war für mich klar das ich es haben MUSS!

Also bestelle ich es zum frühest verfügbaren Termin (2.1.08) bei ALTERNATE. Heute dann die freudige Überraschung als der Postmann da war.

Erste Eindrücke:

Als ich den Karton öffnete dachte ich erst mal: Wow ist das Ding groß (im Gegensatz zum Game Pad von Belkin) und schwer.

Die Schachtel des G13 ist ähnlich aktueller Gamingmäuse (G5, G9) und etwas größer.

Der Inhalt:


G13 Advanced Gamerboard
Kurzanleitung + Treiber CD
Kein Schnick Schnack oder sonst etwaige Draufgaben.

Nagut.

Verarbeitung/Haptik/Optik:

Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich sehr gut. Es steht stabil auf sechs sehr rutschfesten Gummifüßen. Die verwendeten Materialien wirken sehr hochwertig. Die Spaltmaße sind minimal und das Design wirkt sehr durchdacht.
Die Handauflage ist ebenfalls aus Gummi und leicht perforriert für einen guten Grip. An der unterseite ist eine Metallplatte eingelassen um ein hohes Gewicht und somit sicheren Stand zu gewähren. Eingepresst in das Metall ist der Schriftzug "G13".

Die Tasten haben einen sehr guten, spürbaren Druckpunkt, ähnlich der G15. Zusaätzlich haben die WASD Tasten eine rundliche Vertiefung um sie deutlicher zu spüren.

Der Jockstick ist sehr hochwertig, hat eine fixe, stabile Nullposition und lässt sich sehr präziese mit dem Daumen führen. Zusätzlich lässt er sich senkrecht drücken (Zusatztaste)

Die Tasten links und unterhalb des Stick's sind Klicktasten wie bei einer Maus (vom Geräusch her)

Beim auflegen der Hand merkt man sofort, dass man sich nicht verkrümmen, noch biegen muss.
Die Hand liegt sehr natürlich auf, mit einer leichten wölbung.
ALLE Tasten (bis auf Makro, Beleuchtung EIN/AUS) lassen sich ohne Heben der Hand erreichen.

Display:

Das Display ist dem der G15 (refresh) sehr ähnlich nur etwas kleiner.
Dadurch wirkt die Auflösung etwas schärfer. Die Helligkeit ist sehr gut und auch bei starkem Lichteinfall noch wahrzunehmen.

Der Neigungswinkel ist meiner Meinung nach nicht optimal gewählt (leider starr). Das Display lässt sich trotz dem tadellos ablesen. Es lässt sich mittels Knopf Ein- und Ausschalten.

So wie beim G15 werden auch die Minianwendungen beim G13 angezeigt.
Mittels Wahltasten unterhalbe des Displays lassen sich die Anwendungen steuern.

Software:

Die Software ist recht einfach zu verstehen und die Einstellungen gehen einfach von der Hand. Wenn man bereits eine Logitech Tastatur hat so fügt sich das G13 nahtlos in die bestehenden Treiber ein und lässt sich wie die G15 konfigurieren.

Die aktuellste Version mit allen Neuerungen ist NICHT auf der CD sonst findet man auf der Logitech Homepage. Somit werden fast alle Blockbuster Games vom G13 unterstützt und die Profile automatisch beim starten des Games aktiviert.

Sonstiges:

Das Gamerboard hat einen Integrierten Speicher (wie die Maus G9) zur speicherung von Spieleinstellungen.
So kann man das Gamerboard dabeihaben ohne auf seine Spieleinstellungen verzichten zu müssen bzw. alles neu eingeben zu müssen.

Das USB Kabel ist gummiert und ausreichend lang. (nicht zu lang)

Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung lässt sich mittels Software beliebig ändern und anpassen.

Alle G-Tasten lassen sich frei programmieren.


Nutzen:

Für mich und alle anderen Shooter-Fans ist es bestimmt eine Bereicherung weil man alle nötigen Tasten beisammen hat und die natürliche Handstellung beibehalten kann.

Ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit diesem Kauf und kann es jedem Empfehlen.

Vl einzig der Preis von 77€ mag etwas abschrecken, denn dafür bekommt man schon eine GANZE G15. 

Aber es ist eine sehr gute Ergänzung.


Ich hoffe mein kleiner Test hat euch gefallen und konnt euch die wichtigsten Eindrücke schildern.

Mfg 
Mudhenfighter


----------



## Sesfontain (8. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test


----------



## rancer (8. Januar 2009)

Ja, schöner Test

Ist aber gar nichts für mich, da ich immer auch beim Zocken InGame oder auch in Steam schreibe und ich an meine WASD-Steuerung zu gewöhnt bin....


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

also wie ich es in deinem test und bei pcgh gelesen hab, lassen sich ziemlich viele farben, wie bei der Roccat Kone) einstellen, und das überall, nicht nur beim display, richtig?


----------



## Mudhenfighter (8. Januar 2009)

jep richtig! kannst beliebig anpassen!


----------



## willy (8. Januar 2009)

kann ich fragen welche?


----------



## Mudhenfighter (9. Januar 2009)

du kannst vordefinierte Farben nehemn (ich glaub 16 oder so) oder komplett eigen mischen aus der Farbpalette. Da hast du dann unendlich viele möglichkeiten. Habs schon probiert. Ist echt toll vor allem weil sich das Display auch mit ändert.

mfg


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

dann heißt es ab jetzt 190€ zu sparen und mir nen neuen traum zu leisten ^^


----------



## Mudhenfighter (9. Januar 2009)

wieso 190€ ?

Sie kostet zB bei Alternate 77€ excl. Versandkosten.

Mfg


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

ich will die G19  die hat das gleiche LED system wie die G13


----------



## Mudhenfighter (9. Januar 2009)

mhhhhh ist es das Wert! Ist sehr viel für ne Tastatur.

Warsch. wird sichs so bei 120€ einpendeln denn den UVP zahlt sowieso niemand!

Aber trotz dem viel!

mfg


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

werd ich mir zu geburtstag wünschen, hälfte zahl ich, hälfte eltern, ich will dieses ding haben


----------



## camaro (9. Januar 2009)

Moin,moin
Gibt es noch Erfahrungen über andere Tastaturen
die sich besonders gut für Linkshänder eignen?
Gruß C.


----------



## Mudhenfighter (9. Januar 2009)

camaro schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> Gibt es noch Erfahrungen über andere Tastaturen
> die sich besonders gut für Linkshänder eignen?
> Gruß C.


 
Ja also ich hatte vorher das Belkin n52te Seedpad.

Das ist mindestens genau so gut wie das G13 nur etwas kleiner und leichter! Und ohne Display. 

Ist übrigens auf einem der Fotos zu sehen neben dem G13!

P.S: Will es momentan an den Mann oder Frau bringen. Vl besteht ja interesse!

Mfg


----------



## cyphermax (13. Mai 2009)

Das steht auf dem Einkaufszettel nun ganz oben.In 14 Tagen ist Pfingst-Lan(3 Tage),da kann ich es einweihen.


----------



## FuTheBear (9. Januar 2012)

Wie wird der Stick für den Daumen denn im Spiel genutzt? Bringt der irgendwelche Vorteile?


----------



## Majestic-12 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch die G13 und das einzige was mich stört ist das mir eigentlich noch eine Tastenreihe fehlt.  Das heißt ich wünsche mir über G1-G7 noch eine Tasten Reihe für Waffenwechsel zb.


----------

